# Swedish: psykisk påverkan (into English and Spanish)



## risingmoon

Buena noche. En primer lugar tengo duda acerca de si este término se traduce al inglés como "mental influence" o "psychological stress". Usando el _Google Translator_ aparecen "psychological stress" y “estrés psicológico” respectivamente. Pero en WR "psykisk" se traduce al inglés como "psychological, mental" (psykisk - Svensk-engelsk ordbok - WordReference.com) y "påverkan" como "impact, effect, influence" (påverkan - Svensk-engelsk ordbok - WordReference.com), lo cual me hace dudar. 

Creo que es posible resolverlo aquí, si son tan amables. El original en sueco es este: Justitieutskottet  1990/91:JuU3 Vissa straffrättsliga frågor m.m. - riksdagen.se El término aparece cuatro veces.

Gracias de antemano por el apoyo.


----------



## Segorian

This is a fairly specialized term. So far as I am aware, it can be used to mean either:

‘psychological stress’ (as caused by a stressful work environment, for instance)​
or

‘psychological influence’ = ‘mental influence’ (as exerted by one person on another).​
In the context you refer to, it seems to me that the appropriate translation of _otillbörlig psykisk påverkan_ is ‘undue psychological influence’.


----------



## cocuyo

I don't think that _influence_ conveys the width and power of the term _påverkan_ in this context, but I don't know exactly how to express it. I would rather think of _psychological pressure_ than simply influence.

En este sentido, pienso que _estrés psicológico, _u tal vez_ presión psicológica, _será más cerca a la intención que sólo influencia. Se trata más del acto de _persuasión_ y _manipulación_ que _influencia_.

Me parece que se trata de la manipulación en ciertas sectas religiosas, como la de _Filadelfia_ en Knutby, Suecia La Crónica de Hoy | Condenan a cadena perpetua a pastor por inducir a su amante a cometer homicidio (vea también Suecia, pendiente de un crimen aderezado con sexo y religión) o la del _Templo del Pueblo_ en Gu_y_ana Jonestown - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Segorian

I agree that if ‘influence’ is seen as too weak a term, ‘psychological pressure’ is probably a good alternative. My main point was perhaps that in this context ‘stress’ is less appropriate as a translation of _påverkan_ than terms such as ‘effect’, ‘impact’, ‘influence’ or ‘pressure’.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias Segorian y cocuyo. Creo que el sentido del término depende, precisamente, del contexto en el cual es usado. Aquí estamos hablando de los intentos de regulación de la violencia psicológica en Suecia a principios de la década de los 90 del siglo pasado. Comparto el extracto del texto en inglés donde encontré originalmente el término (traducido como _mental influence_), con el único propósito de dar mayor contexto. Tomemos en cuenta también que, en el vínculo que proporcioné, el término aparece cuatro veces... ¿en las cuatro significa lo mismo? Aquí vamos:

"During the parliamentary session 1989/1990, a motion was submitted by parliamentary members Bengt Harding Olsen and Elver Jonsson in which they argue in favor of an overhaul of the penal regulation of mental violence (1989/90:Ju614).

The Parliamentary Standing Committee on the Administration of Justice took up this motion in their report and wrote about mental violence (1990/91:JuU3):

In the (mentioned) motion, a proposal has been put forward concerning an overhaul of the penal regulation of mental violence. The parliamentarians proposing the motion refer to the fact that mental violence, in particular mobbing, is both commonly occurring and can many times injure the individual more than physical violence. ( ... ) In the bill, with a proposal for the penal code, the head of the department stated that the intention is for certain, more serious forms of *mental influence* [originalmente _psykisk påverkan_] to fall under the heading of assault and battery. According to what he also stated, it is difficult to make a clear distinction in the wording of the Act, and the immediate position on this matter probably depends on the application of the law. In these borderline cases, some form of _infraction of civil liberty _or _act of aggression _probably often exists if the act cannot be regarded as assault and battery (prop 1962: 10, s90B). Legal precedent from the Supreme Court and the appeal courts is lacking in the considerations this concerns. The committee shares the view in motion Ju614 that an overhaul of the penal regulation of mental violence is necessary. Among other things, the number of criminal violations should be estimated and it should be contemplated to what extent it is possible to increase the protection of individuals who are subjected to mental violence through more explicit penal regulation. The Parliament should now notify the government of the committee’s view as stated in reference to motion Ju614.

With regard to conditions in working life, an Act with the following contents would be greatly needed: “The person who, for a longer period of time, mentally assaults, or takes part in such an assault, should be sentenced for mobbing.” 

Espero que lo anterior sea suficiente para encontrar una solución. Gracias por su tiempo y esfuerzo.


----------



## risingmoon

Algo más:  Hasta donde he podido averiguar, el término usado en inglés –_mental influence_– no es propio de ninguna disciplina de la salud mental (psicología clínica, psiquiatría, etc.). Tampoco la expresión literal en español (_influencia mental_), por lo cual partí del término original en sueco .


----------



## cocuyo

It seems as I partially misunderstood. The motion quite clearly is about mobbing, for which we have so far not had any legislation. 

It is a tricky subject to define, and translation is no easier.  

Kind regards, 

Urban


----------



## bicontinental

risingmoon said:


> [....] the head of the department stated that the intention is for certain, more serious forms of *mental influence* [originalmente _psykisk påverkan_] to fall under the heading of assault and battery.



In this particular context I think they mean “abuse”,  i.e. _more serious forms of psychological/emotional abuse,_ or possibly _more_ _serious forms of negative mental/emotional manipulation .
_
Bic_._


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias por sus comentarios, cocuyo y bicontinental. Considerando los argumentos en #3 y #8, así como algunos de los referentes localizados en estas páginas: Google (por ejemplo, los textos de Mariana Barrancos y, especialmente, de Montserrat Gómez de Terreros) y Google (Martos, por ejemplo), al parecer la opción se encuentra entre _maltrato psicológico_ y _abuso emocional_, aunque persiste una falta de consenso entre los especialistas acerca de si son equivalentes o no. Cabe decir que, en ambos casos, el componente de manipulación tiene un papel sustancial.

¿Qué opinan?, ¿es congruente el sentido que tiene el término tanto en las cuatro ocasiones que fue usado en el texto sueco, como en la traducción al inglés?, ¿nos acercamos a una solución? ¡Espero que sí! Muchas gracias por el apoyo.


----------



## cocuyo

I think one should see the expression "*otillbörlig* psykisk påverkan" as the American legal term _undue influence_. Perhaps you can go on from there?
Undue Influence
Web search for *undue manipulation *gives many relevant hits.


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias cocuyo por tu propuesta. Sin embargo, veo que al traducirla al español nuevamente hay problemas de interpretación. En este sitio español especializado se analizan diversas opciones de traducción y finalmente adoptan una postura que estiman suficientemente sustentada: Abuso de influencia. Le denominan _*abuso de influencia*_, y lo plantean como un tipo claramente distinguible de otros, incluyendo el abuso psicológico (véase Abuso de influencia). Lo definen así:

"El abuso de influencia quedaría definido por la improcedente persuasión que un individuo lleva a cabo hacia otro, en virtud de la relación establecida entre ellos, basada en la confianza y credibilidad, que provoca que éste tome decisiones en beneficio de aquel. Sería el caso del asesor financiero y su cliente, la anciana y su cuidadora o el médico y su paciente."

Hay un par de matices -uno referente a la dependencia del blanco y otro a buscar ventaja a expensas del blanco- que me hacen dudar (véase Abuso de influencia), porque el contexto de origen apunta hacia la violencia psicológica y el _mobbing_, situaciones donde se busca de una forma u otra dañar y/o destruir al blanco; y porque, a final de cuentas, no sé si es lo mismo que se conceptualiza en sueco.

Creo, salvo mejor opinión, que lo mejor es ceñirnos al contexto original sueco. Permítanme insistir: creo, como pregunté en #9, que es necesario saber si congruente el sentido que tiene el término tanto en las cuatro ocasiones que fue usado en el texto sueco, como en la traducción al inglés. Gracias nuevamente.


----------

